# Sf Led Leuchtet Rot



## sonnyblack (12 Juli 2007)

hallo leute ich befasse mich momentan mit sps s7 300 cpu 315
 an den dazugehörigen ein und ausgangskarten leuchtet immer die rote SF led.. kann mir jemand sagen was das bedeutet
MFG


----------



## Steve81 (12 Juli 2007)

SF bedeutet Summenfehler. Stimmt eventuell die HW-Konfig nicht?


----------



## sonnyblack (12 Juli 2007)

naja kann ich nicht sagen,,, ich programmiere nicht selber... wenn ich die maschiene an schalte sind die eingangs karten  sf les`s rot die anderen nicht..  die maschiene läuft aber macht einige funktionen nicht.. ( ist eine tabletten abfüll maschiene),,   aber an sonsten lauft die normal.. würde es reichen das programm neu zu laden??
danke


----------



## PeterEF (12 Juli 2007)

Von welchem Typ der IO-Karten sprichst Du denn (SM3......  )?
Ich tippe mal auf Analogeingänge, bei denen die Drahtbruchüberwachung aktiv ist...


----------



## sonnyblack (12 Juli 2007)

sorry aber ich bin noch nicht so fit  in sps... lerne das gerade.. ja sind analoge karten..  die eingangs karten leuchten rot...  kein plan  was für welche das sind.. macht das viel unterschied.. und bedeutet das zwangsläufig drahtbruch???


----------



## Steve81 (12 Juli 2007)

Was für eine SM es ist kann man vorne oben ablesen.

Da die Anlage ja scheinbar schon funktioniert hat und SF nur an der SM leuchtet, wirds nicht an der HW-Konfig liegen.

Sieht für mich nach Drahtbruch aus.


----------



## dpd80 (12 Juli 2007)

Ich kann mich irren, aber ich meine einige Karten meckern auch, wenn die keine Versorgungsspannung mehr kriegen.


----------



## sonnyblack (12 Juli 2007)

das heist also viele möglichkeiten... was mich wundert ist das sind 10 karten  und 5 davon haben diese fehler meldung!!


----------



## jabba (12 Juli 2007)

Seh mal auf den Frontbeschriftungen nach

6ES7 321 Eingangskarten
6ES7 322 Ausgangskarten
6ES7 323 EIn/ Ausgangskarte
6ES7 331 Analogeingang
6ES7 332 Analogausgang
6ES7 334 Analog Ein/Ausgang

Beim Einschalten der Anlage ist meist der Not-Aus noch nicht quittert,
einige Abgeschaltete Karten versuchen dann einen SF.
Schau mal nach was, das für Karten sind, und ob der Fehler anliegt wenn alles eingeschaltet ist , Steuerung ein ?..., ist eventuell ein Lichtvorhang vorhanden, der die Ausgänge freischaltet.


----------



## dasding (13 Juli 2007)

Morgen,

kannst du Online auf die Steuerung gehen? Dann ließ doch mal den Diagnosepuffer aus, wenn du nicht weißt wie frag und nochmal nach:-D .
Und *dpd80* irrt sich nicht, wenn keine Spannung anliegt kann es gut möglich sein das die Karten in Störung gehen.

Mfg dasding


----------



## maxi (13 Juli 2007)

1. HW Config
2. Online
3. Vergleichen
4. Diagnose / Testen

Ursache bekannt


----------



## sonnyblack (13 Juli 2007)

also der sf fehler ist weg.. die digitalen karten funktionieren allen nur die analogen ein/ausgangskarten sind tot... die versorgungsspannung liegt aber an...


----------

